# Switch custom home menu themes can now be shared legally



## Super.Nova (Nov 1, 2018)

Cool!
I don't know to what extent we can push themes and how much info to reveal on-the-go but it's at least good enough for me if it would show all installed titles instead of the "show more" button or whatever it's called.


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2018)

great work, and btw, nice theme you have there on the screenshot 

I encourage everyone to upload your themes on GBAtemp in the download center for maximum visibility: https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/themes.1671/


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 1, 2018)

Wait, you can even change the layout of the HOME Menu? That's so cool; I didn't even know about that!


----------



## Dubbicakes (Nov 1, 2018)

That's hot, I want! Can't wait 'til Switch hacking isn't so risky. =]


----------



## Reploid (Nov 1, 2018)

Will it be possible to have an app on switch itself, that browse and downloads new themes? Kinda like on vita and 3ds


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Nov 1, 2018)

Wish i can mod my Switch just for try out this thing and make many themes. Oh well...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> great work, and btw, nice theme you have there on the screenshot
> 
> I encourage everyone to upload your themes on GBAtemp in the download center for maximum visibility: https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/themes.1671/


Ohh, I see auto-theme can use download center url directly (with CORS support) 
it would be great if anyone uploading themes could had a direct link too.

nice theme! I didn't know we could move the element's position.



Costello, I might have to talk with you to make the upload center easier when sing the "upload new version". there is one thing which could be improved which I had issues with.


----------



## phonz (Nov 1, 2018)

Does custom themes still break some modules?


----------



## exelix11 (Nov 1, 2018)

phonz said:


> Does custom themes still break some modules?


Since version 2 of the injector nobody reported any issue, just make sure the theme you're using is compatible with your version.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

No idea why Nintendo isn't giving us more options to change the themes by ourselves. The console has been lackluster in options everywhere but the gaming section. I know it's a gaming console, but come on. It's not like you just pop the game in and play. It has the potential to do much more.


----------



## grabman (Nov 1, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> No idea why Nintendo isn't giving us more options to change the themes by ourselves. The console has been lackluster in options everywhere but the gaming section. I know it's a gaming console, but come on. It's not like you just pop the game in and play. It has the potential to do much more.



Ever use nxshell?  That one app alone changed my switch forever mp3 and comic book/pdf support...


----------



## SushiKing (Nov 1, 2018)

Cool! Do some of these themes feature background music like the 3ds themes?


----------



## exelix11 (Nov 1, 2018)

SushiKing said:


> Cool! Do some of these themes feature background music like the 3ds themes?


No, the home menu doesn't support it, but XorTroll is working on a custom sysmodule for this and it looks very promising, it is not stable yet tho.


----------



## ken28 (Nov 1, 2018)

how safe are themes actually in terms of increasing the chance of a ban?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 1, 2018)

Can't wait for "SEND NUDES" themes.


----------



## exelix11 (Nov 1, 2018)

ken28 said:


> how safe are themes actually in terms of increasing the chance of a ban?


Same as layeredfs, we're just using it on the home menu.
Personally i've not been banned yet: i have disabled all telemetry from my nintendo and console settings and always used atmosphere offline, only homebrews and layeredfs.
This is just my experience don't take it as a safe way to use homebrews, when hacking your console there is always the risk of being banned.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2018)

Might attempt this tonight, but do the themes stay with OFW, and will custom themes get me a ban on OFW? I play Splatoon 2...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 2, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Might attempt this tonight, but do the themes stay with OFW, and will custom themes get me a ban on OFW? I play Splatoon 2...


they don't stay with ofw so you should be okay with playing splat in ofw


----------



## Tinnetju (Nov 2, 2018)

This is awesome! Can't wait to see some cool designs in the download section.


----------

